# Archery Hog Tournament May 1-3



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

weigh in will be at Cabelas in Buda


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

if you have a free wkend its time to go hog hunting!


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

got some nice door and raffle prizes donated from Linton OUtdoors and Tactical Archery Systems


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

a big-boar thanks to all those who came out and hunted and particpated in the 1st Annual Balboa Bacon Bustin' Bownanza! It was an absolute blast for a great cause. We appreciate Cabelas in Buda for letting us do the weigh in there. I think everyone will be back next year. here come some highlights! we had quite a few hunters and a lot of particpants. best was seeing all the future archers that came out! The BBQ was provided by the folks fighting for a cure for ALS and they made some great BBQ for a great cause. we only managed 3rd place but i don't think anyone had more laughs and fun getting there!


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

another big thanks to all our sponsors who donated door prizes and scholarship money! Linton Outdoors, Tactical Archery Systems, Team Lethal Injection, the Texas Brush Country Chapter of Safari Club International, McDaniel Construction, Fever Pursuit Hunts and more!


----------

